# Where is the best PIKE fishing in southern Qubec or Ontario?



## NP (Oct 31, 2006)

Booking a trip for 2007, and interesed in some feedback. Love to pike fish, and looking for a good place to go? Best time of year, ect?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

In Ontario I would fish Lac Suel. Big lake with many locations to fish.

Plus it has Muskies 8)


----------



## hitman (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah yes Lac Seul. I personally did not go to this lodge, but if you are made of money, you should hit up Anderson's Lodge. A friend went their with his whole family and it cost an arm and a leg but they do everthing for you, cook, clean, guide, and clean fish. He said they will take you to fish for whatever you please, they fished walleye for 4 days and pike for one. he said he never caught more fish in his life. So yeah, go to Lac Seul. I have been to Tobin Lake in Saskatchewan, caught a 24 pound pike there.


----------



## canadian (Dec 20, 2006)

I suggest you go to Georgian bay i personally have never been there pike fishing but i have heard many great things about it.


----------



## Roger8 (Mar 7, 2007)

My denturist goes to Georgian Bay for a few trips every year, I've never been. Think I should bite him? : ) I fish Chandos Lake just north of the Kawartha Lake chain. It was stocked a few years ago to combat a problem with ciscoes. They are some oily fish steroids for pike. These fish were cranking out in the thirty pound range in a little over ten years. Not every one was, but enough to get peoples attention. I like to use the same baits I use for musky with one exception I use a dark back, white bottom crank bait. I like a perch finish for musky. I also like a minnow bait with a foil finish for the sides with the dark top and light bottom. There is a deep trench right in front of the beach on the western end of the lake, a great troll in the heat of summer. Good luck, keep your lines tight, and wet.


----------

